# Anyone do metal work?



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a couple of hand rails attached to existing metal porch rails. Anyone on PFF do that, or can someone recommend someone to do it. Not a large job.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hand rails*

We do it all the time!!


----------



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

*Metal Handrails*

I'll call you tomorrow, try to make an appointment for Wednesday or Thursday.....................Bob


----------



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

*Metal Handrails*

Tim, I didnt' mean to leave you hanging. I found out yesterday that one of the companies that build pool covers/screens for our new pools will do this work, so I was sorta obligated to call on them. They will come out Friday and let me know if they can do what I want. Otherwise, I'll contact you.

Thanks...............Bob


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gettin'er done*

Great, just as long as you get it completed as needed.


----------

